
Keep your IBAN secret, it could be easily abused - sprt
https://www.approach.be/en/keep-your-iban-secret-it-could-be-easily-abused.html
======
luckylion
This isn't a problem. You're not "paying" by inputting your IBAN, you're
"allowing" them to take the money out of your account. This worked pre-IBAN in
most EU countries.

The burden or proof is on the seller, in this case Amazon. If they take money
out of your account for an order you did not make, just tell your bank - the
money will be back in your account in no time and Amazon will, if that happens
more often, get a problem with their bank.

Here's another "security risk": at many shops, you can order and pay once you
get the goods. And just like this "critical flaw", it's pretty useless because
Amazon will just let law enforcement know and they will come knocking at your
door.

------
jeffm3
How is it possible to keep it secret? Doesn't everyone put it into their
invoices?

